# pet reptile that only eats once a week apart from snakes?



## beardie876 (May 29, 2019)

Hi my family likes to travel a lot so is there a pet reptile (apart from snake... my mom) that only needs to be fed 1 time a week or less? Please do not reply of there isn't. It can also be a reptile that eats once a week only when they are an adult. :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

beardie876 said:


> Hi my family likes to travel a lot so is there a pet reptile (apart from snake... my mom) that only needs to be fed 1 time a week or less? Please do not reply of there isn't. It can also be a reptile that eats once a week only when they are an adult. :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Dishes of livefood would get around the feeding. But week old water and the risk of the heating equipment packing up or malfunctioning would be my concern if you're away for a week at a time.


----------



## Potatatas (Oct 24, 2018)

Not a reptile but tarantulas are one of the lowest maintainance pets you could get. One of mine hasn't eaten since before Christmas


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

I dont think reptiles are the pet for you.
Its true, there are several species that will only eat once a week (or less) but these tend to be the bigger animals, the main concern is more to do with how often its left alone in an enclosed environment.

Water is one major consideration, the actual habitat is the other.

Many species of spider (although i understand this isnt what you have asked for) would fit your needs very well, and although you say no snakes, snakes do not eat frequently (or can be hald on a diet that only feeds very occationally) they still require monitoring and water changes on a frequent basis.

I know you said you dont want replies telling you there arent, but frankly, thats a very stupid request, it may not be what you want to hear, but its very, very short sighted to try and blank information like that when its so relevant to what you are asking.

Unless you are planning on building a large habitat, in which a reptile can pretty much live "wildlike", and then putting something like a crocodile in it, there are not any reptiles that are really suitable for what you ask.


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

You say don’t say there isn’t any, but there isn’t any! So Don’t get a reptile, I don’t know of any reptiles that can eat once a week other than a snake. Offering a load of live food also is a bad ideas as they can bite the animal, has this happen before when a cricket was left uneaten and saw him nipping my Crestie! Also a locust was seen chewing on an anole we rescued back along. Also as others have said, water. Depending on the reptiles they’re either misted daily of a water bowl, which would need to be changed daily also. 
Your best bet is a spider as said above. We have the cutest jumping spider! Easy pets too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

My adult common snapping turtle only eats about once a week and nothing in the winter. Admittedly it does take nearly fully grown rats.


----------

